# Balotelli vicinissimo al Milan, forse domani visite mediche



## Louis Gara (23 Agosto 2015)

Come riporta Di Marzio, Balotelli ha detto sì al Milan e Mihajlovic ha dato il suo assenso. Liverpool e Milan in queste ore stanno lavorando per chiudere l'affare già in giornata. Prestito con ingaggio diviso a metà, ma si lavora anche per inserire un possibile riscatto.
Forse domani visite mediche.

Aggiornamenti a seguire.


----------



## Jaqen (23 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come riporta Di Marzio, Balotelli ha detto sì al Milan e Mihajlovic ha dato il suo assenso. Liverpool e Milan in queste ore stanno lavorando per chiudere l'affare già in giornata. Prestito con ingaggio diviso a metà, ma si lavora anche per inserire un possibile riscatto.
> Forse domani visite mediche.
> 
> Aggiornamenti a seguire.



Ripeto 


Mal che vada, Don Mazzi è pronto ad accoglierlo


----------



## devils milano (23 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ripeto
> 
> 
> Mal che vada, Don Mazzi è pronto ad accoglierlo



ahahah bella questa !!! non ci resta che piangere...
ma poi Mihajlovic tornerà a menarlo???


----------



## Renegade (23 Agosto 2015)

Addirittura con riscatto? Allora arriva più o meno a titolo definitivo. La situazione diventa ben peggiore. Eravamo stati così abili a liberarci di lui e a farci pagare.


----------



## Therealsalva (23 Agosto 2015)

Pur di mandarlo via se glielo chiediamo pagano anche lo stipendio di Nocerino alla Samp


----------



## Therealsalva (23 Agosto 2015)

Vabbè, ma è diritto, io addirittura avevo letto che ce lo davano anche in prestito con diritto di riscatto a 0€


----------



## Djici (23 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Addirittura con riscatto? Allora arriva più o meno a titolo definitivo. La situazione diventa ben peggiore. Eravamo stati così abili a liberarci di lui e a farci pagare.



Riscatto che non sara obbligatorio.
Non abbiamo riscattato Aquilani che stava facendo bene, non vedo perche si dovrebbe riscattare Balotelli se fa schifo e crea problemi.
Almeno lo voglio sperare


----------



## Djici (23 Agosto 2015)

Therealsalva ha scritto:


> Pur di mandarlo via se glielo chiediamo pagano anche lo stipendio di Nocerino alla Samp


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come riporta Di Marzio, Balotelli ha detto sì al Milan e Mihajlovic ha dato il suo assenso. Liverpool e Milan in queste ore stanno lavorando per chiudere l'affare già in giornata. Prestito con ingaggio diviso a metà, *ma si lavora anche per inserire un possibile riscatto.*
> Forse domani visite mediche.
> 
> Aggiornamenti a seguire.



looooooool glielo ricompriamo pure!?!?!? 
Ah,notare che l'ingaggio lo dividiamo a metà,quindi sono *6 milioni di euro* che depositiamo nel WC.
Malafede,per forza.


----------



## Therealsalva (23 Agosto 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Riscatto che non sara obbligatorio.
> Non abbiamo riscattato Aquilani che stava facendo bene, non vedo perche si dovrebbe riscattare Balotelli se fa schifo e crea problemi.
> Almeno lo voglio sperare



La cosa di Aquilani penso che sia stata una delle cose più brutte che abbia mai visto!


----------



## Renegade (23 Agosto 2015)

Sono allibito.


----------



## devils milano (23 Agosto 2015)

comunque togliamoci ogni dubbio..oltre a Soriano arriverà un'altro centrocampista..niente Witsel..sapete già di chi stiamo parlando...Boateng...si accettano scommesse...


----------



## Kaw (23 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come riporta Di Marzio, Balotelli ha detto sì al Milan e Mihajlovic ha dato il suo assenso. Liverpool e Milan in queste ore stanno lavorando per chiudere l'affare già in giornata. Prestito con ingaggio diviso a metà, ma si lavora anche per inserire un possibile riscatto.
> Forse domani visite mediche.
> 
> Aggiornamenti a seguire.


Masochismo puro.
Andiamo a prendere un ex giocatore, che ha dimostrato di non aver la testa di stare a livelli accettabili di rendimento. 
Che progetto vuoi fare su Balotelli?


----------



## Giangy (23 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come riporta Di Marzio, Balotelli ha detto sì al Milan e Mihajlovic ha dato il suo assenso. Liverpool e Milan in queste ore stanno lavorando per chiudere l'affare già in giornata. Prestito con ingaggio diviso a metà, ma si lavora anche per inserire un possibile riscatto.
> Forse domani visite mediche.
> 
> Aggiornamenti a seguire.


Pazienza via, ormai è tutto fatto, farò finta di non vedere le varie foto/video del ritorno di Balotelli, in campo almeno si vedrà poco, visto che è una prima riserva, di Bacca o Luiz Adriano, credo che alla fine uno trà Cerci, e Matri sarà in partenza


----------



## de sica (23 Agosto 2015)

Non mi stupirei se stasera fosse seduto in tribuna al Franchi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Agosto 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> looooooool glielo ricompriamo pure!?!?!?
> Ah,notare che l'ingaggio lo dividiamo a metà,quindi sono *6 milioni di euro* che depositiamo nel WC.
> Malafede,per forza.


Un quarto di forum non è d'accordo con le tue parole...


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come riporta Di Marzio, Balotelli ha detto sì al Milan e Mihajlovic ha dato il suo assenso. Liverpool e Milan in queste ore stanno lavorando per chiudere l'affare già in giornata. Prestito con ingaggio diviso a metà, ma si lavora anche per inserire un possibile riscatto.
> Forse domani visite mediche.
> 
> 
> ...



Altri soldi buttati. Bene.


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (23 Agosto 2015)

Va beh si era capito che arrivava...guardiamo il lato positivo, peggio di Matri non è, e con Bacca e Luiz Adriano visti in estate il campo lo vedrà molto poco.


----------



## Hellscream (23 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come riporta Di Marzio, Balotelli ha detto sì al Milan e Mihajlovic ha dato il suo assenso. Liverpool e Milan in queste ore stanno lavorando per chiudere l'affare già in giornata. Prestito con ingaggio diviso a metà, ma si lavora anche per inserire un possibile riscatto.
> Forse domani visite mediche.
> 
> Aggiornamenti a seguire.



Eeeh ma tanto arriva Ibra.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Un quarto di forum non è d'accordo con le tue parole...



La percentuale di "no" nel sondaggio sta calando


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Agosto 2015)

Altro che riserva, questo viene a fare il titolare affianco a Bacca.

Diego Lopez
Abate - Ely - Romagnoli - Antonelli
Soriano - De Jong/Montolivo - Bertolacci
Bonaventura/ Honda
Bacca - Balotelli

Abbiamo fatto l'ItalMilan, finalmente abbiamo la nostra #spinadorsaleitaliana. "Evvivaaaaaa" cit.


----------



## Butcher (23 Agosto 2015)

devils milano ha scritto:


> comunque togliamoci ogni dubbio..oltre a Soriano arriverà un'altro centrocampista..niente Witsel..sapete già di chi stiamo parlando...Boateng...si accettano scommesse...



Ora che mi ci fai pensare sono un paio di giorni che i due si scambiano battute e foto su Instagram....
Non voglio pensarci...


----------



## Pamparulez (23 Agosto 2015)

Dai per forza galliani&co sono in malafede... 
Comunque da notare che quando vogliono in 12 ore chiudono trattative complesse.
A stonpunto bisogna pregsre sia una tassa a raiola x ibra.. Altrimenti è il colmo. Povero mio amato Milan, anche questo ti hanno fatto.


----------



## forzaplus44 (23 Agosto 2015)




----------



## mefisto94 (23 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Altro che riserva, questo viene a fare il titolare affianco a Bacca.
> 
> Diego Lopez
> Abate - Ely - Romagnoli - Antonelli
> ...



La mitologica spina dorsale.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (23 Agosto 2015)

devils milano ha scritto:


> comunque togliamoci ogni dubbio..oltre a Soriano arriverà un'altro centrocampista..niente Witsel..sapete già di chi stiamo parlando...Boateng...si accettano scommesse...



Scomessa accettata.
Per me non arriva.
Cosa ci giochiamo?


----------



## SuperMilan (23 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come riporta Di Marzio, Balotelli ha detto sì al Milan e Mihajlovic ha dato il suo assenso. Liverpool e Milan in queste ore stanno lavorando per chiudere l'affare già in giornata. Prestito con ingaggio diviso a metà, ma si lavora anche per inserire un possibile riscatto.
> Forse domani visite mediche.
> 
> Aggiornamenti a seguire.



Io credo che Galliani e Raiola abbiano capito di non poter arrivare a portare Ibrahimovic al Milan, e allora il procuratore abbia offerto Balotelli con la promessa di spendere poco e di prendere una commissione bassa. D'altro canto noi gli abbiamo preso Ely e rinnovato ad Abate in ottica Ibra.

Io non sono d'accordo con questo ragionamento, ma presumo che sia andata così.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (23 Agosto 2015)

Pamparulez ha scritto:


> Dai per forza galliani&co sono in malafede...
> *Comunque da notare che quando vogliono in 12 ore chiudono trattative complesse.
> *A stonpunto bisogna pregsre sia una tassa a raiola x ibra.. Altrimenti è il colmo. Povero mio amato Milan, anche questo ti hanno fatto.



Ma se te lo mettono su un piatto d'argento pur di levarselo di torno?


----------



## folletto (23 Agosto 2015)

Incredibile, non ho parole / parolacce


----------



## hiei87 (23 Agosto 2015)

Vergogna


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2015)

Lo fanno apposta. È certo.


----------



## Dany20 (23 Agosto 2015)

Quindi diamo addio ad Ibra?


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Agosto 2015)

Che poi qualsiasi bidone è un parto e questo lo prendono in 6 ore. Sto male.


----------



## 4-3-3 (23 Agosto 2015)

Non sono d'accordo minimamente con l'operazione, ma guardare i vostri messaggi pieni di rancore, odio e lamenti in ogni topic non è molto bello... parlassimo dell'attaccante titolare... ma di una riserva.


----------



## Hellscream (23 Agosto 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Quindi diamo addio ad Ibra?



Quel nome non lo voglio più sentire....


----------



## Hellscream (23 Agosto 2015)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo minimamente con l'operazione, ma guardare i vostri messaggi pieni di rancore, odio e lamenti in ogni topic non è molto bello... parlassimo dell'attaccante titolare... *ma di una riserva.*



Tutto da vedere..


----------



## vota DC (23 Agosto 2015)

Perché riserva? Bacca e Luiz Adriano sono molto più forti, quindi li panchino a favore di Balotelli se mi chiamo Galliani e nell'ultimo mercato dove si è speso ho finanziato Tevez alla Juventus comprando Matri.


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (23 Agosto 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Quindi diamo addio ad Ibra?



Se dovesse arrivare anche Ibra sarebbe ancora più insensato come acquisto.


----------



## 666psycho (23 Agosto 2015)

VERGOGNOSO!!! Io sto male veramente.. incredibile!


----------



## Davidinho22 (23 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come riporta Di Marzio, Balotelli ha detto sì al Milan e Mihajlovic ha dato il suo assenso. Liverpool e Milan in queste ore stanno lavorando per chiudere l'affare già in giornata. Prestito con ingaggio diviso a metà, ma si lavora anche per inserire un possibile riscatto.
> Forse domani visite mediche.
> 
> Aggiornamenti a seguire.



non ci posso credere che buttiamo 6 mln così...
6 mln per vedere un'altra volta la nostra maglia disonorata, per rivedere questo leone da tastiera all'opera dietro i suoi pseudo account, niente corsa, niente grinta, il nulla, se ne è andato con la coda fra le gambe e ha il coraggio di tornare qui, ma con che faccia??? imbarazzante


----------



## dyablo65 (23 Agosto 2015)

continuo a non essere d'accordo con l'odio a prescindere.....

ok buttiamo i soldi x l'ingaggio ....pero' se matri va via come spero non e' che giocava gratis....

poi il campo dira' chi ha ragione , e non dimentichiamo che per il momento e' in prestito.


----------



## Snake (23 Agosto 2015)

è proprio vero che al peggio non c'è mai fine, questi riescono sempre a sorprenderti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Agosto 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> La percentuale di "no" nel sondaggio sta calando


Un qualcosa di allucinante, 17 sì, 17... 7 li avrei mal tollerati e invece ce ne sono 17.


----------



## Renegade (23 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Un qualcosa di allucinante, 17 sì, 17... 7 li avrei mal tollerati e invece ce ne sono 17.



Eh...


----------



## Antijuventino (23 Agosto 2015)

Io non capisco tutto questo malumore nel suo arrivo; sul lato economico viene quasi a gratis, a livello tecnico è un buonissimo upgrade rispetto a quello scarsone di matri che non riesce a controllane nemmeno un pallone con meno di 2 tocchi, a livello di spogliatoio ormai a parte mexes non ci sono più altre teste calde e con un allenatore con personalità sarà ancor meno predisposto a fare cavolate.Forse il mio ottimismo viene dal fatto che con il suo arrivo gente come matri e cerci(che io non sopporto) vedranno ancor meno il campo, ma per me questo è un buon arrivo.


----------



## hiei87 (23 Agosto 2015)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo minimamente con l'operazione, ma guardare i vostri messaggi pieni di rancore, odio e lamenti in ogni topic non è molto bello... parlassimo dell'attaccante titolare... ma di una riserva.



Ma è anche da queste cose che si distingue una società seria e con un futuro da una società inesistente.
La Lazio (non il Real Madrid, la Lazio) se ha bisogno di una riserva in attacco, si va a prendere Kishna dall'Ajax per due lire. La juventus, quando a centrocampo aveva già Pirlo, Marchisio e Vidal, andava a prendere Pogba come riserva di belle speranze.
Noi, al solito, continuiamo ad inseguire i soliti nomi e ad affidarci ai soliti procuratori, persistendo con quella politica che ci ha portato al fallimento.
Altra cosa: basta col dire "è meno peggio di Matri". Intanto Matri non è ancora stato venduto, poi non esistono solo Balotelli e Matri al mondo come attaccanti.


----------



## davoreb (23 Agosto 2015)

Io preferisco Balotelli in prestito che puo essere una buona riserva, tecnicamente superiore a Matri e Cerci.

Per me e stato preso in vista dell'infortunio di Menez.

Ricordatevi che mihalovic ha panchinato eto'o alla Samp secondo voi non panchina Balotelli.


----------



## David Gilmour (23 Agosto 2015)

"I primi difensori sono gli attaccanti" (cit. Mihajlovic). Lo voglio vedere a pressare Bonucci o Chiellini o Valdifiori. Lo voglio proprio vedere, questo noto faticatore dei campi verdi.


----------



## Butcher (23 Agosto 2015)

Ricordiamo inoltre come denigrò il Milan quando andò via...


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Agosto 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Ricordatevi che mihalovic ha panchinato eto'o alla Samp secondo voi non panchina Balotelli.



Mihajlovic non ha panchinato Eto'o


----------



## malos (23 Agosto 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Ricordiamo inoltre come denigrò il Milan quando andò via...



Esatto qualcuno di buona volontà posti il tweet con le due auto.


----------



## davoreb (23 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Mihajlovic non ha panchinato Eto'o



Le prime partite quando è arrivato alla Samp ha giocato poco, sono quasi sicuro.


----------



## Patryipe (23 Agosto 2015)

Che vergogna.


----------



## J&B (23 Agosto 2015)

Che almeno Raiola ci porti un forte centrocampista,allora capirei pure...


----------



## devils milano (23 Agosto 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Scomessa accettata.
> Per me non arriva.
> Cosa ci giochiamo?



la panchina di Miha o l'accesso alla champions...la panchina di Miha perchè lui,fanatico del gioco di squadra,del gruppo,dei duetti Bacca/Luiz Adrano.. se si trovasse a mettere in campo il duo B & B manderebbe a ******* l'intero lavoro,visto che parliamo di due solisti che giocano a calcio pensando di essere ancora all'oratorio,dove se sei bravo ma hai il paraocchi verso i tuoi compagni te lo permettono...ma in serie A è giusto che cosi ti prendano a calci nel sedere...
l'accesso alla champions potrebbe andare a rischio perchè se i due non cambiano piega saremmo sempre condizionati alle loro bizze dentro e fuori dal campo..


----------



## Isao (23 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come riporta Di Marzio, Balotelli ha detto sì al Milan e Mihajlovic ha dato il suo assenso. Liverpool e Milan in queste ore stanno lavorando per chiudere l'affare già in giornata. Prestito con *ingaggio diviso a metà*, ma si lavora anche per inserire un possibile riscatto.
> Forse domani visite mediche.
> 
> Aggiornamenti a seguire.



3 (?) Milioni buttati nel cesso. DIO MIO.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Agosto 2015)

E' un incubo, non ci posso credere, sta succedendo sul serio.
Per quel che mi riguarda e' una sberla negativa quasi al pari delle cessioni di Kaka, Ibra e Thiago.
Sono schifato oltre l'incommensurabile.


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Agosto 2015)

Stasera da quella sottospecie di curva mi aspetto una contestazione plateale


----------



## URABALO (23 Agosto 2015)

Balotelli ha solo un gran tiro?
Io capisco lo scetticismo di molti,ci mancherebbe,ma Balotelli quando è in forma è un attaccante completo che sa fare un po' tutto.
E' forte fisicamente,ha velocità e skills per dribblare,ha un tiro potente e tecnicamente ha dei piedi in cui può inventare qualsiasi cosa.
Questo non sono cose che mi invento io ma sono caratteristiche che tutti abbiamo visto nel primo spezzone con la nostra maglia,quando Balotelli era un giocatore motivato che ci trascinò al terzo posto e che era anche il faro della nazionale.
Poi che abbia toppato l'anno successivo su entrambi i fronti nessuno lo mette in dubbio,non saremmo a qui a discuterne se non avesse quella testa.

Ma il punto fondamentale è che un Balotelli in forma fa la differenza e noi lo sappiamo più di tutti gli altri.
Qui si parla di rigori o punizioni,ricordarsi che segnare su punizione è un pregio di un giocatore,mentre sui rigori vi chiedo quanti di quello da lui realizzati se li procurò lui stesso?

Posso accettare tutto,il fatto che quasi tutti non lo rivogliono al Milan mi sembra anche logico,però calma a discutere il valore del giocatore,perché Balotelli ha dimostrato seppur a sprazzi di essere un giocatore a tratti devastante.
E nel nostro contesto attuale dove non verrebbe più visto come il salvatore all'interno di una squadra che potrà essere discretamente competitiva ad alti livelli nel nostro campionato io l'eventuale arrivo di un talento come Balotelli lo vedo come un valore aggiunto in cui avremo poco da perderci e tanto da guadagnarci semmai Balotelli dovesse tornare ad essere il giocatore della prima parte del 2013.


----------



## Aron (23 Agosto 2015)

J&B ha scritto:


> Che almeno Raiola ci porti un forte centrocampista,allora capirei pure...



Così sarebbe comprensibile:

tassa Abate----->Rodrigo Ely
tassa Balotelli--->Ibra


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Agosto 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Stasera da quella sottospecie di curva mi aspetto una contestazione plateale



Canteranno Venditti tutti in coro.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (23 Agosto 2015)

devils milano ha scritto:


> la panchina di Miha o l'accesso alla champions...la panchina di Miha perchè lui,fanatico del gioco di squadra,del gruppo,dei duetti Bacca/Luiz Adrano.. se si trovasse a mettere in campo il duo B & B manderebbe a ******* l'intero lavoro,visto che parliamo di due solisti che giocano a calcio pensando di essere ancora all'oratorio,dove se sei bravo ma hai il paraocchi verso i tuoi compagni te lo permettono...ma in serie A è giusto che cosi ti prendano a calci nel sedere...
> l'accesso alla champions potrebbe andare a rischio perchè se i due non cambiano piega saremmo sempre condizionati alle loro bizze dentro e fuori dal campo..



Non ho il potere di esonerare Mihajovic quindi se non verranno cambiati i termini considererà annullata la scommessa


----------



## URABALO (23 Agosto 2015)

Il Balotelli della prima parte dell'anno solare 2013 ci farebbe comodo eccome,ed in coppia con un Bacca sarebbe tanta roba.
Chi dice che Balotelli sappia solo tirare da fuori è in malafede,quel Balotelli era un attaccante completo capace di far reparto da solo la davanti,grazie a qualità tecniche e fisiche fuori dalla norma.
Che non sappia dribblare anche questa è una leggenda metropolitana,io ricordo soprattutto alla Confederation Cup di quell'anno difese messicane,giapponesi e brasiliane totalmente incapaci di tenere le sue progressioni palla al piede.
Quello era un Balotelli che ci trascinò nel girone di ritorno al terzo posto grazie ai suoi exploit,molti gol li segnò su rigore che lui stesso si procurò,così come i gol su punizione che al contrario di molti(visto alcuni commenti) io penso siano un pregio di un giocatore.

Poi l'anno dopo ha toppato perché lui non è e non sarà mai un trascinatore alla Ibra come in tanti speravamo,ma anche perché soffrì il contesto perdente di quell'annata,contesto che anche dopo il suo addio non mi sembra migliorato,anzi.
Balotelli è una scommessa,quindi capisco lo scetticismo di molti,ma nel contesto attuale ci sono tutti i presupposti perché possa ritornare a quei livelli,lui è quello che ha tutto da perderci non noi.
In più se finalmente riusciremo ad avere una squadra competitiva lui potrà essere il valore aggiunto come lo fu appunto nella seconda parte di stagione 2012-13.


----------



## Shevchenko (23 Agosto 2015)

Mihajolovic ai miei occhi sta perdendo tantissimi punti dopo aver chiesto cesso Soriano e aver detto si per l'approdo di Balotelli. Caro Miha sei partito molto male.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come riporta Di Marzio, Balotelli ha detto sì al Milan e Mihajlovic ha dato il suo assenso. Liverpool e Milan in queste ore stanno lavorando per chiudere l'affare già in giornata. Prestito con ingaggio diviso a metà, ma si lavora anche per inserire un possibile riscatto.
> Forse domani visite mediche.
> 
> Aggiornamenti a seguire.



Il topic c'è già .... 
http://www.milanworld.net/balotelli-vt4144-339.html


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (23 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Un qualcosa di allucinante, 17 sì, 17... 7 li avrei mal tollerati e invece ce ne sono 17.



Brutta cosa la democrazia


----------



## ronaldinhogaucho80 (23 Agosto 2015)

ok non scrivo parole censurate però tutti possono attaccare mario e io non posso difenderlo?
ma che vi ha fatto di male sto povero ragazzo?


----------



## Love (23 Agosto 2015)

non voglio pensare altrimenti divento una bestia...diventerà a breve un nostro giocatore e di conseguenza avrà il mio supporto...


----------



## luigi61 (23 Agosto 2015)

Antijuventino ha scritto:


> Io non capisco tutto questo malumore nel suo arrivo; sul lato economico viene quasi a gratis, a livello tecnico è un buonissimo upgrade rispetto a quello scarsone di matri che non riesce a controllane nemmeno un pallone con meno di 2 tocchi, a livello di spogliatoio ormai a parte mexes non ci sono più altre teste calde e con un allenatore con personalità sarà ancor meno predisposto a fare cavolate.Forse il mio ottimismo viene dal fatto che con il suo arrivo gente come matri e cerci(che io non sopporto) vedranno ancor meno il campo, ma per me questo è un buon arrivo.



Bravo! Quoto, arriviamo tra i primi 3
scommettere che andrà agli europei dopo una stagione ottima con noi?


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Agosto 2015)

*Milan Channel per presentare Fiorentina Milan ha pubblicato su Instagram una rete di Balotelli contro i viola, su punizione*


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Agosto 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel per presentare Fiorentina Milan ha pubblicato su Instagram una rete di Balotelli contro i viola, su punizione*



Grandi, l'hanno fatto per _eccitarci tutti insieme _(cit.).


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Agosto 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel per presentare Fiorentina Milan ha pubblicato su Instagram una rete di Balotelli contro i viola, su punizione*



A Milan Channel hanno già confermato tutto oggi pomeriggio.
Resta da sperare sul fatto che si avveri sempre il contrario di quello che dice Suma


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Agosto 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel per presentare Fiorentina Milan ha pubblicato su Instagram una rete di Balotelli contro i viola, su punizione*



Quanto mi fanno schifo sti viscidi.


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel per presentare Fiorentina Milan ha pubblicato su Instagram una rete di Balotelli contro i viola, su punizione*



L'anno scorso gliene hanno dette di tutti i colori. Ora già ridiventato "Super Mario".


----------



## Djici (23 Agosto 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel per presentare Fiorentina Milan ha pubblicato su Instagram una rete di Balotelli contro i viola, su punizione*



Questo vuol dire poco... ricordo le immagini di Kondogbia - Martinez... dello stadio...


----------



## SuperMilan (23 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso gliene hanno dette di tutti i colori. Ora già ridiventato "Super Mario".



"Con tutto il rispetto per Mario Balotelli oggi nasce il Milan di Inzaghi" cit. Suma alla cessione di Balotelli l'anno passato.


----------



## alessandro77 (23 Agosto 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> looooooool glielo ricompriamo pure!?!?!?
> Ah,notare che l'ingaggio lo dividiamo a metà,quindi sono *6 milioni di euro* che depositiamo nel WC.
> Malafede,per forza.



macchè, prende 5,2 milioni Balo, quindi, se mai, 2.6 spenderanno


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso gliene hanno dette di tutti i colori. Ora già ridiventato "Super Mario".



E ci stupiamo? Lo fecero con Ibrahimovic, figurarsi con Balotelli


----------



## markjordan (23 Agosto 2015)

attenti che ce lo soffia la juve , e' gratis


----------



## ucraino (23 Agosto 2015)

ronaldinhogaucho80 ha scritto:


> ok non scrivo parole censurate però tutti possono attaccare mario e io non posso difenderlo?
> ma che vi ha fatto di male sto povero ragazzo?



Niente è un montato dai giornali e sponsor che non sa giocare e non ci serve


----------



## wildfrank (23 Agosto 2015)

Therealsalva ha scritto:


> La cosa di Aquilani penso che sia stata una delle cose più brutte che abbia mai visto!



Di raro squallore......una gallianata! Ora vediamo se quello che si semina si raccoglie: toccherà fare i conti a fine stagione col Monaco per El Shaarawy.....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Agosto 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel per presentare Fiorentina Milan ha pubblicato su Instagram una rete di Balotelli contro i viola, su punizione*


Jackson sì, Bacca tiettelo... sono le cose che mi fanno avere fiducia nel non arrivo di questo cesso schifoso.


----------



## Lollo7zar (23 Agosto 2015)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> "Con tutto il rispetto per Mario Balotelli oggi nasce il Milan di Inzaghi" cit. Suma alla cessione di Balotelli l'anno passato.



Che viscido, spero che balo lo mandi a quel paese in diretta tv alla prima occasione.


----------



## Aron (23 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Jackson sì, Bacca tiettelo... sono le cose che mi fanno avere fiducia nel non arrivo di questo cesso schifoso.



Penso che a questo punto possa saltare solo per l'assenza di un accordo sull'ingaggio o un ripensamento di Berlusconi.
Mi sono comunque rassegnato.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Penso che a questo punto possa saltare solo per l'assenza di un accordo sull'ingaggio o un ripensamento di Berlusconi.
> Mi sono comunque rassegnato.


Ci crederò fino alla fine. Dopo Soriano è il momento di far saltare Balotelli. Su Soriano abbiamo bestemmiato in molti però, su Balotelli ne siamo molti meno, perché a tanti altri piace ancora


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Agosto 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel per presentare Fiorentina Milan ha pubblicato su Instagram una rete di Balotelli contro i viola, su punizione*




HAHAHAHAHA ma qualcuno che ricorda a Souma che L anno scorso L ha insultato per tutta la stagione ??? ZERO spina dorsale diritta ... Nulla .... Uno schifo


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Agosto 2015)

alessandro77 ha scritto:


> macchè, prende 5,2 milioni Balo, quindi, se mai, 2.6 spenderanno



Netti,ergo per la cifra lorda si raddoppia. Sono 5 o 6 milioni per un anno di "servizio".


----------



## alessandro77 (23 Agosto 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Netti,ergo per la cifra lorda si raddoppia. Sono 5 o 6 milioni per un anno di "servizio".



ah ok


----------



## walter 22 (23 Agosto 2015)

Quel maledetto di Galliani ha confermato che c'è una trattativa per il mononeurone a mediaset premium.


----------



## folletto (23 Agosto 2015)

Niente Ibra, niente centrocampista vero, torna Balotelli........che disastro


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2015)

*Galliani su Balotelli *-) http://www.milanworld.net/galliani-sulla-trattativa-balotelli-e-su-ibra-vt31267.html#post796631


----------



## J&B (23 Agosto 2015)

Un anno di Balotellate ci costeranno 6 milioni.


----------



## Mille e una notte (23 Agosto 2015)

Ahahah la faccia di Boban alla domanda su Sbarbatelli


----------



## forzaplus44 (23 Agosto 2015)




----------



## hiei87 (23 Agosto 2015)

Boban in poche parole ha demolito l'affare Balotelli.
Ha detto che da quanto fosse assurdo, non riusciva a credere fosse vero e pensava di sognare.
Eroe.


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Agosto 2015)

io non ho parole, questa è malafede. 

ma come si fa ?  potevo sopportare tutti, Bertolacci, soriano, zaccardo e agazzi ma lui NO, non lo voglio.


----------



## chicagousait (23 Agosto 2015)

Assurdo, assurdo, assurdo


----------



## PoloNegativo (23 Agosto 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel per presentare Fiorentina Milan ha pubblicato su Instagram una rete di Balotelli contro i viola, su punizione*


Ha portato molta fortuna.


----------



## danyrossonera (23 Agosto 2015)

Anchie Sinisa comunque può andare a quel paese un allenatore serio non prende neanche in considerazione Balotelli.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Agosto 2015)

Dopo stasera se si presentano con questo tizio devono vergognarsi.
L'unica salvezza è che Bee prenda la maggioranza il più presto possibile e inzi a fare tabula rasa.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (23 Agosto 2015)

Questi maledetti faranno scappare pure mr. Bee

Unica nostra salvezza.


----------



## luigi61 (23 Agosto 2015)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Dopo stasera se si presentano con questo tizio devono vergognarsi.
> L'unica salvezza è che Bee prenda la maggioranza il più presto possibile e inzi a fare tabula rasa.


Si rimaniamo pure così dai! faremo grandi cose con luis adriano


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Agosto 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Si rimaniamo pure così dai! faremo grandi cose con luis adriano


Già perchè con Balotelli vinciamo lo scudetto. Stasera si è visto in che condizione giochiamo a centrocampo. Invece continuano a comprare attaccanti di dubbia utilità, visto che Balotelli praticamente è un ex giocatore che pensa a tutto tranne che a giocare a calcio.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Agosto 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Si rimaniamo pure così dai! faremo grandi cose con luis adriano



Sì in discoteca


----------



## alcyppa (23 Agosto 2015)

Se davvero lo rivedo vestire la nostra maglia quest'anno mi metto a seguire solo i campionati esteri.
E' la presa in giro definitiva che non posso sopportare.


----------



## danyrossonera (23 Agosto 2015)

Anno sabbatico anche per me


----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Agosto 2015)

Se fosse vero, mr.palle d'acciaio Mihajlovic DEVE opporsi, altrimenti queste palle si rivelerebbero essere delle olive.


----------



## luigi61 (23 Agosto 2015)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Già perchè con Balotelli vinciamo lo scudetto. Stasera si è visto in che condizione giochiamo a centrocampo. Invece continuano a comprare attaccanti di dubbia utilità, visto che Balotelli praticamente è un ex giocatore che pensa a tutto tranne che a giocare a calcio.



Rinforzare sicuramente il centrocampo e in attacco visto che sembra impossibile Ibra, coppia Bacca Balotelli


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (23 Agosto 2015)

Con Balotelli risolveremo tutti i nostri problemi. Sicuramente. No prendendo un paio di centrocampisti eh.

A sto punto potevamo prendere Cassano.


----------



## ucraino (23 Agosto 2015)

Se prende Balotelli e non prende un centrocampista di livello internazionale che sappia fare il regista non guarderò più le partite del Milan . Basta galliani basta siamo esasperati visto come gioca la fiorentina avendo speso un terzo di quello che a speso il condor specchiano vattene galliani vattene te lo chiedo dal profondo del cuore stai distruggendo la passione di un tifoso che ama il Milan dal età di 6 anni dai tempi di Gullit e van basten


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Agosto 2015)

Incredibile...non lo vuole NESSUNO e ce lo prendiamo noi???


----------



## dyablo65 (23 Agosto 2015)

ma non si rendono conto che anche questa sera gli attaccanti non hanno avuto UNA palla giocabile......

serve chi da la palla non chi la riceve...


----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Agosto 2015)

E Mancini ci prende in giro intanto: _Se arriva Balotelli al Milan sarei molto felice_


----------



## danyrossonera (23 Agosto 2015)

Fanno bene a prenderci in giro...


----------



## ronaldinhogaucho80 (23 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Jackson sì, Bacca tiettelo... sono le cose che mi fanno avere fiducia nel non arrivo di questo cesso schifoso.



cesso schifoso è ammesso dirlo? e io non posso difendere mario? non si puo sentire certa gente che lo insulta cosi...mario è un amico e un caro ragazzo fidatevi che non vede l'ora di tornare e farà grandi cose....non capisco davvero come si possa insultare cosi mario


----------



## mark (23 Agosto 2015)

ronaldinhogaucho80 ha scritto:


> cesso schifoso è ammesso dirlo? e io non posso difendere mario? non si puo sentire certa gente che lo insulta cosi...mario è un amico e un caro ragazzo fidatevi che non vede l'ora di tornare e farà grandi cose....non capisco davvero come si possa insultare cosi mario


Si si infatti ha fallito ovunque grazie alla sua testa!! Ha 25 anni e non ha combinato niente, quando aveva tutti i mezzi per diventare fortissimo!!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Agosto 2015)

ronaldinhogaucho80 ha scritto:


> cesso schifoso è ammesso dirlo? e io non posso difendere mario? non si puo sentire certa gente che lo insulta cosi...mario è un amico e un caro ragazzo fidatevi che non vede l'ora di tornare e farà grandi cose....non capisco davvero come si possa insultare cosi mario


Ti hanno risposto sotto, chi prende in giro i tifosi merita di essere insultato così.


----------



## malos (23 Agosto 2015)

ronaldinhogaucho80 ha scritto:


> cesso schifoso è ammesso dirlo? e io non posso difendere mario? non si puo sentire certa gente che lo insulta cosi...mario è un amico e un caro ragazzo fidatevi *che non vede l'ora di tornare* e farà grandi cose....non capisco davvero come si possa insultare cosi mario



Come non vedeva l'ora di andare via. Che sia un bravo ragazzo sinceramente a me frega zero. Buon per lui, calcisticamente non lo voglio per i motivi che abbiamo detto e stradetto in tanti da orami ore ed ore.


----------



## ronaldinhogaucho80 (23 Agosto 2015)

mark ha scritto:


> Si si infatti ha fallito ovunque grazie alla sua testa!! Ha 25 anni e non ha combinato niente, quando aveva tutti i mezzi per diventare fortissimo!!



ma io dico come potete essere contenti di matri e altri giocatori del genere e non volere mario!?
ci ha portati da solo al terzo posto ed è stato l'unico buono anche nell'anno disastroso allegri-seedorf e se ci fosse stato l'anno scorso decimi non saremmo arrivati
ma di che stiamo parlando veramente discutete mario???
lasciatelo giocare in pace e vedrete che mario non tradirà!!!!


----------



## ucraino (23 Agosto 2015)

ronaldinhogaucho80 ha scritto:


> cesso schifoso è ammesso dirlo? e io non posso difendere mario? non si puo sentire certa gente che lo insulta cosi...mario è un amico e un caro ragazzo fidatevi che non vede l'ora di tornare e farà grandi cose....non capisco davvero come si possa insultare cosi mario


Non è un cessò ma a mio parere non è un calciatore potrebbe fare il modello i reality la pubblicità l importante e che stia il più lontano dal vestire la maglia del Milan .


----------



## uoteghein (23 Agosto 2015)

Non serve a niente. L'ha praticamente detto timidamente anche Tacchinardi, quasi stupito che qualcuno gli dia ancora fiducia


----------



## ronaldinhogaucho80 (23 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ti hanno risposto sotto, chi prende in giro i tifosi merita di essere insultato così.



scusa quando ha preso in giro i tifosi?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Agosto 2015)

ronaldinhogaucho80 ha scritto:


> scusa quando ha preso in giro i tifosi?


Prende in giro i tifosi con i suoi atteggiamenti da grand'uomo, con la sua indolenza, con la sua scarsa professionalità. Gente seria deve vestire la maglia della mia squadra, non buffoni.


----------



## Renegade (23 Agosto 2015)

ronaldinhogaucho80 ha scritto:


> scusa quando ha preso in giro i tifosi?



Quando andò al Liverpool postò un'immagine di due macchine parlando della sua carriera. Una era un fuoristrada e l'altra un catorcio, paragonando Milan e Liverpool.


----------



## ronaldinhogaucho80 (23 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Prende in giro i tifosi con i suoi atteggiamenti da grand'uomo, con la sua indolenza, con la sua scarsa professionalità. Gente seria deve vestire la maglia della mia squadra, non buffoni.



fidati che lui sa che è l'ultima sua chance, in passato ha commesso errori ma è un giocatore fantastico che sa che non puo piu sbagliare e poi.....mi han detto che arrivano sia lui sia zlatan e un attacco cosi è da paura....
cmq ibra o non ibra se mario arriva non attaccatelo a prescindere dategli una chance in fondo nell'anno e mezzo rossonero è stato il migliore


----------



## ronaldinhogaucho80 (23 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Quando andò al Liverpool postò un'immagine di due macchine parlando della sua carriera. Una era un fuoristrada e l'altra un catorcio, paragonando Milan e Liverpool.



ma quando? davvero non ne sono a conoscenza e non credo che l'ha fatto, mario è milanista da sempre e ha a cuore il milan


----------



## 2515 (23 Agosto 2015)

ronaldinhogaucho80 ha scritto:


> fidati che lui sa che è l'ultima sua chance, in passato ha commesso errori ma è un giocatore fantastico che sa che non puo piu sbagliare e poi.....mi han detto che arrivano sia lui sia zlatan e un attacco cosi è da paura....
> cmq ibra o non ibra se mario arriva non attaccatelo a prescindere dategli una chance in fondo nell'anno e mezzo rossonero è stato il migliore



Cassano ha detto la stessa cosa dopo essere arrivato al Milan e anche all'inter, ma lo hanno cacciato entrambe le volte a calci. Una testa di scroto non diventa un cervello manco a schiacciarla con un tir.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Agosto 2015)

ronaldinhogaucho80 ha scritto:


> fidati che lui sa che è l'ultima sua chance, in passato ha commesso errori ma è un giocatore fantastico che sa che non puo piu sbagliare e poi.....mi han detto che arrivano sia lui sia zlatan e un attacco cosi è da paura....
> cmq ibra o non ibra se mario arriva non attaccatelo a prescindere dategli una chance in fondo nell'anno e mezzo rossonero è stato il migliore


Al City ha avuto una seconda chance dopo l'Inter e l'ha sprecata, al Milan ha avuto una terza, al Liverpool ha avuto una quarta... io sinceramente inizio a diffidare già dopo la seconda. Non lo vogliamo, lo sappia e si stia dov'è.


----------



## mark (24 Agosto 2015)

ronaldinhogaucho80 ha scritto:


> fidati che lui sa che è l'ultima sua chance, in passato ha commesso errori ma è un giocatore fantastico che sa che non puo piu sbagliare e poi.....mi han detto che arrivano sia lui sia zlatan e un attacco cosi è da paura....
> cmq ibra o non ibra se mario arriva non attaccatelo a prescindere dategli una chance in fondo nell'anno e mezzo rossonero è stato il migliore



È da anni che si dice che è la sua ultima chance.. Sinceramente mi sono stufato è un viziato, presuntuoso che si crede chissà chi!! La cultura del lavoro e di sudare per una maglia lui non sa neanche cos'è, quindi mi dispiace ma per me come calciatore vale meno di 0 e con la maglia del Milan non lo vorrei mai più vedere!! Ma si sa abbiamo degli incompetenti in dirigenza!!


----------



## Ian.moone (24 Agosto 2015)

Ma la curva è sempre a 90 con la società?
Abbiamo bacca l. Adriano mAtri niang cerci oltre che Honda suso e Bonaventura, e andiamo a prendere l'ennesimo attaccante?
Attaccante che ha dimostrato di essere un pirlà?

Bah.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (24 Agosto 2015)

Ma poi in cosa sarebbe forte di preciso? 
A tirare i rigori?
A sparare qualche sassata da 30 metri ogni tanto?
Perché io ricordo uno che non corre, non attacca la profondità, non è un rapace d' area, limitato di testa, velocità nella media, alta propensione al fallo di frustrazione, pessimo linguaggio del corpo e pessimo nell'integrità nel gioco di squadra.
Ha segnato la metà dei suoi gol su rigore, preferisco 100 volte Menez che pure mi piace poco ma almeno è un calciatore


----------



## pennyhill (24 Agosto 2015)

Il suo limite più grande non è mai stato quello che fa fuori dall'ambito calcistico , ma che non è mai sembrato molto voglioso di migliorarsi in quello che fa dentro il campo. Il più grande attaccante che abbiamo avuto al Milan negli ultimi 20 anni, non dotato da madre natura di un talento naturale, era un lavoratore incredibile.


----------



## luigi61 (24 Agosto 2015)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Non serve a niente. L'ha praticamente detto timidamente anche Tacchinardi, quasi stupito che qualcuno gli dia ancora fiducia


Tacchinardi chi????????lo scarpone con la maglia zebra ahahahah ma dai !!!! lol
A me Balotelli come uomo e persona non piace per niente,ma come calciatore se ben motivato può dare molto soprattutto a QUESTO milan; viene in prestito senza pompa magna anzi con la coda tra le gambe, con l'ambiente ostile, farà bene e servirà al milan


----------



## Schism75 (24 Agosto 2015)

Ma davvero siamo ancora discutendo di Balotelli? Ë chiaro che in questo momento é un acquisto inutile, e servirà solo per indorare la pillola a chi ancora é disposto ad aspettare chissà cosa. Se venissero presi Gundogan, witsel e Ibra, ecco che allora si potrebbe accettare il suo acquisto.


----------



## BossKilla7 (24 Agosto 2015)

Ma si pensiamo a Sballotello, sarà sicuramente lui che risolverà i millemila problemi che abbiamo. Povero Milan...


----------



## admin (24 Agosto 2015)

*La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi: Balotelli effettuerà le visite mediche con il Milan nella giornata di Martedì.*


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Agosto 2015)

dopo solo 1 anno è di nuovo qua. 

che incubo. 
ma galliani non si vergogna ? e i Berlusconi, padre e figlia, come possono avallare tutto ciò ? 
che rabbia, già abbiamo iniziato da schifo la stagione, ci mancava solo la mazzata finale...


----------



## Blu71 (24 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi: Balotelli effettuerà le visite mediche con il Milan nella giornata di Martedì.*



...in pratica l'abbiamo ripreso


----------



## uoteghein (24 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi: Balotelli effettuerà le visite mediche con il Milan nella giornata di Martedì.*



Purtroppo quindi non era un teatrino.
Pazzesco.


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi: Balotelli effettuerà le visite mediche con il Milan nella giornata di Martedì.*


----------



## Dany20 (24 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi: Balotelli effettuerà le visite mediche con il Milan nella giornata di Martedì.*


Galliani che dice che questa è l'ultima chance.


----------



## Heaven (24 Agosto 2015)

Operazione incommentabile, Galliani è la nostra rovina.


----------



## Ecthelion (24 Agosto 2015)

Non sono riuscito a dormire con questa notizia immonda nel cervello. L'altra volta che il Milan mi aveva tolto il sonno era stato dopo Istanbul. Sciagure paragonabili.


----------



## Jaqen (24 Agosto 2015)

Momento momento momento momento momento momento momento momento


Ho sentito alla radio, su GR Sport, Balotelli torna al Milan per 10 milioni di euro.


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Momento momento momento momento momento momento momento momento
> 
> 
> Ho sentito alla radio, su GR Sport, Balotelli torna al Milan per 10 milioni di euro.



Spero che Bee faccia fuori Galliani quanto prima.


----------



## Pamparulez (24 Agosto 2015)

Forse il loro obiettivo è umiliare i tifosi. In questo sono ancora i migliori al mondo.. 
Non so se sia peggiore la sconfitta a firenze o questa mossa di calciomercato.


----------



## wildfrank (24 Agosto 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Galliani che dice che questa è l'ultima chance.



Magari stava parlando di se stesso!!!!!!!!!! Magari......


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Momento momento momento momento momento momento momento momento
> 
> 
> Ho sentito alla radio, su GR Sport, Balotelli torna al Milan per 10 milioni di euro.



No. 10 milioni è il diritto di riscatto. C'è scritto sulla gazzetta


----------



## wildfrank (24 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Quando andò al Liverpool postò un'immagine di due macchine parlando della sua carriera. Una era un fuoristrada e l'altra un catorcio, paragonando Milan e Liverpool.



E' girata in questi giorni un'immagine inquietante di lui nella sede del Liverpool davanti a una teca contenente una coppa campioni.....allusione ad Instanbul? Temo brutta aria per qualcuno a S.Siro quest'anno.......


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Agosto 2015)

*Gazzetta: Milan e Liverpool sono ai dettagli per il prestito al Milan di Balotelli. I rossoneri e i reds si divideranno il pesante ingaggio (3 milioni a testa); si punta a fissare il riscatto a 10 milioni di euro. 

Sempre la Gazzetta riporta dettagli sul presunto incontro tra Balotelli e Mihajlovic: 
M: "Dovrai essere il primo ad arrivare e l’ultimo ad uscire. Devi dare sempre il massimo, altrimenti ti faccio trovare le valigie fuori da Milanello". 
Balo: "Sono cambiato. L’esperienza da padre mi sta servendo tanto, come mi ha segnato anche la perdita di mio padre. Non ti deluderò".*


----------



## luigi61 (24 Agosto 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> No. 10 milioni è il diritto di riscatto. C'è scritto sulla gazzetta



Sarò fissato..ma ci deve essere qualcosa dietro questa operazione; io spero ancora in Ibra


----------



## wildfrank (24 Agosto 2015)

ronaldinhogaucho80 ha scritto:


> fidati che lui sa che è l'ultima sua chance, in passato ha commesso errori ma è un giocatore fantastico che sa che non puo piu sbagliare e poi.....mi han detto che arrivano sia lui sia zlatan e un attacco cosi è da paura....
> cmq ibra o non ibra se mario arriva non attaccatelo a prescindere dategli una chance in fondo nell'anno e mezzo rossonero è stato il migliore



Lui "SA"?....


----------



## Jaqen (24 Agosto 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> No. 10 milioni è il diritto di riscatto. C'è scritto sulla gazzetta



Ok, perfetto.


----------



## DannySa (24 Agosto 2015)

Sono da sempre stato un suo estimatore, ho visto moltissime partite sue pure quando era in Inghilterra, Balotelli è chiaramente quel tipo di ex-giocatore senza senso che può trovarsi bene sapete dove? in una squadra che fa del no-sense il suo punto forte, ergo questo Milan.
Non metto in dubbio che voglia tornare in Italia, il Milan da quel punto di vista sarebbe perfetto perché cerca colpi mediatici e Balotelli cerca una squadra che non lo giudichi per i gol che non segna praticamente più o si segni le medie voto dei giocatori, l'impegno profuso o cacci i giocatori che non possono far parte di un progetto vincente e comune da entrambi le parti.
Ma ora come ora a noi serve qualità in mezzo, e come ho sempre pensato servirebbero due cc fortini tra questa sessione di mercato che si sta chiudendo e gennaio (volendo anche la prossima estate se arrivasse Ibra ora).
Acquisto ovviamente inutile, se pensano di risolvere le magagne che abbiamo sostituendo Matri/Menez (due riserve) con un'altra riserva destabilizzante e Nocerino/meno minuti per Poli con Soriano allora non hanno capito proprio niente.
Intanto farei i complimenti alla società che ha comprato i nuovi verso giugno-luglio e si è visto come ci abbiamo guadagnato dal punto di vista dell'intesa e della chimica di squadra, sembravamo 10 somari che si vedevano per la prima volta in campo assieme.


----------



## Ecthelion (24 Agosto 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Gazzetta: Milan e Liverpool sono ai dettagli per il prestito al Milan di Balotelli. I rossoneri e i reds si divideranno il pesante ingaggio (3 milioni a testa); si punta a fissare il riscatto a 10 milioni di euro.
> 
> Sempre la Gazzetta riporta dettagli sul presunto incontro tra Balotelli e Mihajlovic:
> M: "Dovrai essere il primo ad arrivare e l’ultimo ad uscire. Devi dare sempre il massimo, altrimenti ti faccio trovare le valigie fuori da Milanello".
> Balo: *"Sono cambiato*. L’esperienza da padre mi sta servendo tanto, come mi ha segnato anche la perdita di mio padre. Non ti deluderò".



Non sei cambiato. Non eri cambiato fino a ieri. Non cambierai MAI, a meno che non ti impiantino il cervello di qualcun altro.


----------



## Butcher (24 Agosto 2015)

Tranquilli, con lui sistemiamo tutto!


----------



## wfiesso (24 Agosto 2015)

Anche se iniziasse ad evaquare anelli con brillanti non lo rivorrei, ha già avuto la sua ossibilità, non l'ha sfruttata, tanti saluti e restatene li mr."è stato un errore tornare in italia"


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (24 Agosto 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Sempre la Gazzetta riporta dettagli sul presunto incontro tra Balotelli e Mihajlovic:
> M: "Dovrai essere il primo ad arrivare e l’ultimo ad uscire. Devi dare sempre il massimo, altrimenti ti faccio trovare le valigie fuori da Milanello".
> Balo: "Sono cambiato. L’esperienza da padre mi sta servendo tanto, come mi ha segnato anche la perdita di mio padre. Non ti deluderò".[/B][/SIZE]



Sto dialogo lo hanno inventato quelli della Gazzetta per me.
Poi anche Cassano era cambiato diventando padre...infatti abbiamo visto quanto è cambiato


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Agosto 2015)

angelo_o_diavolo ha scritto:


> Sto dialogo lo hanno inventato quelli della Gazzetta per me.
> Poi anche Cassano era cambiato diventando padre...infatti abbiamo visto quanto è cambiato



si infatti ho aggiunto "presunto". Visto il titolo che appiopparono a romagnoli, non mi meraviglierei se si siano inventati pure questo virgolettato


----------



## MaschioAlfa (24 Agosto 2015)

Posso capire alla Gratis...
Ma buttiamo altri tre milioni di euro per la metà del suo ingaggio ?
MALEDETTI


----------



## Djici (24 Agosto 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Milan e Liverpool sono ai dettagli per il prestito al Milan di Balotelli. I rossoneri e i reds si divideranno il pesante ingaggio (3 milioni a testa); si punta a fissare il riscatto a 10 milioni di euro.
> 
> Sempre la Gazzetta riporta dettagli sul presunto incontro tra Balotelli e Mihajlovic:
> M: "Dovrai essere il primo ad arrivare e l’ultimo ad uscire. Devi dare sempre il massimo, altrimenti ti faccio trovare le valigie fuori da Milanello".
> Balo: "Sono cambiato. L’esperienza da padre mi sta servendo tanto, come mi ha segnato anche la perdita di mio padre. Non ti deluderò".*



Come si puo riportare dettagli di una cosa presunta  ?


----------



## bmb (24 Agosto 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Come si puo riportare dettagli di una cosa presunta  ?



Federico Buffa racconta


----------



## luigi61 (24 Agosto 2015)

Punto della situazione: emergono,sfogliando i giornali e sui siti web alcuni dettagli; Balotelli avrebbe incontrato Mihajllovic in un parcheggio sabato a Firenze e avrebbe affermato le cose riportate dalla gazzetta; sembra che abbia già parlato anche con Berlusconi che gli avrebbe detto di tagliarsi la cresta prima del suo ok. Questione tassa Ibra: il giornale dice che questo favore a Raiola è propedeutico al RITORNO di Ibra in extremis la Gazzetta dice il contrario.
Per quel che può valere nell'intervista di ieri Galliani ha ripetuto le solite cose ultra difficile etc etc ma non lo ha escluso con decisione è categoricamente, ho l'impressione che ancora ci sia qualche possibilità; se torna Ibra per me possono prendere/riprendere chiunque


----------



## Black (24 Agosto 2015)

2 mesi fa quando si comincio a parlare del ritorno di Ibra ero molto felice. Poi ci sono stati vari momenti in cui tutti siamo passati dall'ottimismo per il suo arrivo al pessimismo quando si parlava di rinnovo con il PSG. Tra tutti i vari possibili finali di questa storia, mai avrei pensato a qualcosa di peggio. Balo al posto di Ibra..... ma non dovevamo rinascere con i soldi di Bee?? dove sono finiti tutti i progetti di grandezza che dovevano far tornare il Milan nell'elite europea??


----------



## Jaqen (24 Agosto 2015)

Sinisa ha detto che non ha mai incontrato _*NESSUNO*_.

Veramente pensate che Mihajlovic abbia richiesto Balo o abbia dato il suo assenso con grande gioia? È tutta e solo una mossa di Galliani.


----------



## mark (24 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Sinisa ha detto che non ha mai incontrato _*NESSUNO*_.
> 
> Veramente pensate che Mihajlovic abbia richiesto Balo o abbia dato il suo assenso con grande gioia? È tutta e solo una mossa di Galliani.


Non mi interessa come abbia dato il suo assenso, se con gioia o meno, l'ha dato è questo il problema e se ne prende le responsabilità!! Così come si prende una parte delle responsabilità per il mercato da incompetenti!! 75% colpa di Galliani 25% colpa di Sinisa per me!!


----------



## Ian.moone (24 Agosto 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Punto della situazione: emergono,sfogliando i giornali e sui siti web alcuni dettagli; Balotelli avrebbe incontrato Mihajllovic in un parcheggio sabato a Firenze e avrebbe affermato le cose riportate dalla gazzetta; sembra che abbia già parlato anche con Berlusconi che gli avrebbe detto di tagliarsi la cresta prima del suo ok. Questione tassa Ibra: il giornale dice che questo favore a Raiola è propedeutico al RITORNO di Ibra in extremis la Gazzetta dice il contrario.
> Per quel che può valere nell'intervista di ieri Galliani ha ripetuto le solite cose ultra difficile etc etc ma non lo ha escluso con decisione è categoricamente, ho l'impressione che ancora ci sia qualche possibilità; se torna Ibra per me possono prendere/riprendere chiunque



Si certo: bacca luis Adriano, ibra e Balotelli 
Senza dimenticare menez, cerci, niang e matri


----------



## gabuz (24 Agosto 2015)

mark ha scritto:


> Non mi interessa come abbia dato il suo assenso, se con gioia o meno, l'ha dato è questo il problema e se ne prende le responsabilità!! Così come si prende una parte delle responsabilità per il mercato da incompetenti!! 75% colpa di Galliani 25% colpa di Sinisa per me!!



E a Berlusconi, che è alla testa di tutto, nessuna colpa?


----------



## gabuz (24 Agosto 2015)

Ian.moone ha scritto:


> Si certo: bacca luis Adriano, ibra e Balotelli
> Senza dimenticare menez, cerci, niang e matri



Esatto, un attacco così non ha senso se non cambiando modulo. Tra l'altro sarebbe anche male assortito.


----------



## Butcher (24 Agosto 2015)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Esatto, un attacco così non ha senso se non cambiando modulo. Tra l'altro sarebbe anche male assortito.



Sono anni che abbiamo un'accozzaglia di giocatori. Presi solo per fare numero.


----------



## Jaqen (24 Agosto 2015)

Che vogliano far giocare Balotelli trequartista? Ragazzi, non so dove lo vogliano mettere, sto pensando a qualche soluzione!


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Agosto 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Milan e Liverpool sono ai dettagli per il prestito al Milan di Balotelli. I rossoneri e i reds si divideranno il pesante ingaggio (3 milioni a testa); si punta a fissare il riscatto a 10 milioni di euro.
> 
> Sempre la Gazzetta riporta dettagli sul presunto incontro tra Balotelli e Mihajlovic:
> M: "Dovrai essere il primo ad arrivare e l’ultimo ad uscire. Devi dare sempre il massimo, altrimenti ti faccio trovare le valigie fuori da Milanello".
> Balo: "Sono cambiato. L’esperienza da padre mi sta servendo tanto, come mi ha segnato anche la perdita di mio padre. Non ti deluderò".*


----------



## luigi61 (24 Agosto 2015)

Ian.moone ha scritto:


> Si certo: bacca luis Adriano, ibra e Balotelli
> Senza dimenticare menez, cerci, niang e matri


Non mi pare che un'attacco formato da Ibra Bacca L. Adriano e balotelli faccia così schifo....
dei vari menez,cerci,matri e bidoni assortiti non me ne frega un bel nulla


----------



## Fabregas (24 Agosto 2015)

Un AD serio, dopo la partita di ieri, blocca tutto e si concentra su centrocampo e trequartista.


----------



## Reblanck (24 Agosto 2015)

Fabregas ha scritto:


> Un AD serio, dopo la partita di ieri, blocca tutto e si concentra su centrocampo e trequartista.



Galliani non lo è più da quando comprò Rivaldo dal Barcelona...
Anche uno che non capisce niente di calcio può capire che manca un regista in grado di far girare la squadra e una mezza punta capace di fare l'ultimo passaggio.
Poi Bertolacci e Bonaventura non possono assolutamente giocare insieme e per favore togliete la 10 a quel Japponese.


----------



## JohnShepard (24 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


>


----------



## Denni90 (24 Agosto 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Non mi pare che un'attacco formato da Ibra Bacca L. Adriano e balotelli faccia così schifo....
> dei vari menez,cerci,matri e bidoni assortiti non me ne frega un bel nulla



la penso come te... titolari ibra e bacca con balotelli e luiz adriano riserve.
considerando che fino a gennaio niang non c'è terranno cerci mentre matri e menez andranno via ( lazio e monaco)


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Agosto 2015)

Intanto il centrocampo cola a picco e questi perdono tempo a prendere questo mezzo giocatore 



Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Milan e Liverpool sono ai dettagli per il prestito al Milan di Balotelli. I rossoneri e i reds si divideranno il pesante ingaggio (3 milioni a testa); si punta a fissare il riscatto a 10 milioni di euro.
> 
> Sempre la Gazzetta riporta dettagli sul presunto incontro tra Balotelli e Mihajlovic:
> M: "Dovrai essere il primo ad arrivare e l’ultimo ad uscire. Devi dare sempre il massimo, altrimenti ti faccio trovare le valigie fuori da Milanello".
> Balo: "Sono cambiato. L’esperienza da padre mi sta servendo tanto, come mi ha segnato anche la perdita di mio padre. Non ti deluderò".*


----------



## Fabriman94 (24 Agosto 2015)

Che schifo, non ho parole. Ed il Barone con la sua Curva di pagliacci dove sono?


----------



## PoloNegativo (24 Agosto 2015)

Non dite sciocchezze. Non saranno certamente i 6 milioni di stipendio a escludere un centrocampista, che se non verrà, non sarebbe venuto comunque indipendentemente da quei 6 milioni che potrebbero facilmente diminuire se consideriamo la partenza di Matri o chi per lui. E' ovvio che se non viene un centrocampista non risolviamo nulla, ciò non significa che questa operazione è così orrenda come fate sembrare, considerando, e lo ripeto, che cifre tanto basse non escludono assolutamente un innesto a centrocampo.


----------



## luigi61 (24 Agosto 2015)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Galliani non lo è più da quando comprò Rivaldo dal Barcelona...
> Anche uno che non capisce niente di calcio può capire che manca un regista in grado di far girare la squadra e una mezza punta capace di fare l'ultimo passaggio.
> Poi Bertolacci e Bonaventura non possono assolutamente giocare insieme e per favore togliete la 10 a quel Japponese.


quoto sono d'accordo, e via quel 10 a quel c....o di giocatore


----------



## Ian.moone (24 Agosto 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Non mi pare che un'attacco formato da Ibra Bacca L. Adriano e balotelli faccia così schifo....
> dei vari menez,cerci,matri e bidoni assortiti non me ne frega un bel nulla



Non è male, ma è impossibile.
dai siamo seri, 4 primedonne con ingaggi top, chi metti a far la 4 punta?
Se si vuole sognare, allora mettiamo neymar cr7 e Messi che è ancora più bello


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Agosto 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Non mi pare che un'attacco formato da Ibra Bacca L. Adriano e balotelli faccia così schifo....
> dei vari menez,cerci,matri e bidoni assortiti non me ne frega un bel nulla



Non serve a niente un buon attacco se poi il resto fa pena o quasi.


----------



## zlatan (24 Agosto 2015)

Oh Ragazzi non capisco davvero tutto questo odio. Premetto non sono entusiasta se mai tornasse, del suo arrivo. E' stata una delusione cocente, forse quella piu' grande visto la felicità che avevo al suo arrivo a gennaio 2013. Ma ragioniamo un attimo, arriva lui e va via Matri ovvio certo. Matri prende 2,5 milioni, a lui daremmo 3 milioni perchè 3 se li paga il Liverpool. ha parlato con Sinisa, gli ha detto di non fare il ***.... perchè altrimenti finisce fuori rosa. Verrebbe a fare panchina fissa, e giocherebbe qualche partita qua e là, ma noi cosa abbiamo da perdere??? CIoè non è che spendiamo i soldi per questo e rinunciamo al centrocampista x colpa sua....Il regista misteriosamente hanno deciso nn serva, noi prendiamo Balotelli al posto di Matri e forse Soriano per Nocerino, sulla carta siamo piu' forti o no? Poi se mi chiedete se finalmente si rinsavisca, io non ci credo neanche stavolta anche se sotto ci spero, è pur sempre un milanista che gioca per la sua squadra del cuore (pensate voi tifosi a giocare per il Milan quanto dareste in piu' ), e se decide di suicidarsi cacchi suoi, a noi non ci deve riguardare.
E se sgarra, fuori rosa tipo Cassano peggio per lui... Io non mi aspettavo Ibra, quindi non sono deluso, voi che ci avete sperato fino all'ultimo, capisco la delusione.....


----------



## wildfrank (24 Agosto 2015)

Ian.moone ha scritto:


> Si certo: bacca luis Adriano, ibra e Balotelli
> Senza dimenticare menez, cerci, niang e matri



Ecco, grazie per aver ricordato il parco attaccanti che, presumibilmente, rischiamo di avere se davvero Balo è la tassa per Ibra. Per me Sinisa presto si dimette...


----------



## Aron (24 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Che vogliano far giocare Balotelli trequartista? Ragazzi, non so dove lo vogliano mettere, sto pensando a qualche soluzione!



L'idea è quella, secondo me. È il modo più adatto per disciplinarlo a giocare per la squadra ed è un ruolo che ha già coperto in passato.
E aggiungerebbe centimetri in campo, cosa che ci serve considerando che c'è solo Luiz Adriano a prenderle di testa.

In pratica: questa squadra è attualmente così male allestita che pure il ritorno di Balotelli avrebbe comunque la sua utilità.


----------



## wfiesso (24 Agosto 2015)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Oh Ragazzi non capisco davvero tutto questo odio. Premetto non sono entusiasta se mai tornasse, del suo arrivo. E' stata una delusione cocente, forse quella piu' grande visto la felicità che avevo al suo arrivo a gennaio 2013. Ma ragioniamo un attimo, arriva lui e va via Matri ovvio certo. Matri prende 2,5 milioni, a lui daremmo 3 milioni perchè 3 se li paga il Liverpool. ha parlato con Sinisa, gli ha detto di non fare il ***.... perchè altrimenti finisce fuori rosa. Verrebbe a fare panchina fissa, e giocherebbe qualche partita qua e là, ma noi cosa abbiamo da perdere??? CIoè non è che spendiamo i soldi per questo e rinunciamo al centrocampista x colpa sua....Il regista misteriosamente hanno deciso nn serva, noi prendiamo Balotelli al posto di Matri e forse Soriano per Nocerino, sulla carta siamo piu' forti o no? Poi se mi chiedete se finalmente si rinsavisca, io non ci credo neanche stavolta anche se sotto ci spero, è pur sempre un milanista che gioca per la sua squadra del cuore (pensate voi tifosi a giocare per il Milan quanto dareste in piu' ), e se decide di suicidarsi cacchi suoi, a noi non ci deve riguardare.
> E se sgarra, fuori rosa tipo Cassano peggio per lui... Io non mi aspettavo Ibra, quindi non sono deluso, voi che ci avete sperato fino all'ultimo, capisco la delusione.....



se matri se ne va ci metto la mano sul fuoco che nessuno si accollerebbe l'ingaggio, che quindi sarà pagato quasi per intero da noi (come anno scorso con i prestiti a genoa e rube), quindi 3 di balotelli più un ipotetico 1,5 x matri vorrebbe dire prendere balotelli e rimetterci 9 mln l'anno, non proprio un affare direi


----------



## robs91 (24 Agosto 2015)

Una squadra che vuole tornare grande non va a riprendersi questo scarto del Liverpool che ha fallito ovunque.Il suo arrivo non solo è inutile a livello tecnico ,viste le lacune di centrocampo e difesa,ma è anche ,almeno per me,la conferma che nonostante i proclami e i soldi di Bee il Milan non tornerà più ad alti livelli. Almeno finché ci sarà questa proprietà e questo indegno amministratore delegato cHe ormai è in totale malafede.


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Agosto 2015)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Oh Ragazzi non capisco davvero tutto questo odio. Premetto non sono entusiasta se mai tornasse, del suo arrivo. E' stata una delusione cocente, forse quella piu' grande visto la felicità che avevo al suo arrivo a gennaio 2013. Ma ragioniamo un attimo, arriva lui e va via Matri ovvio certo. Matri prende 2,5 milioni, a lui daremmo 3 milioni perchè 3 se li paga il Liverpool. ha parlato con Sinisa, gli ha detto di non fare il ***.... perchè altrimenti finisce fuori rosa. Verrebbe a fare panchina fissa, e giocherebbe qualche partita qua e là, ma noi cosa abbiamo da perdere??? CIoè non è che spendiamo i soldi per questo e rinunciamo al centrocampista x colpa sua....Il regista misteriosamente hanno deciso nn serva, noi prendiamo Balotelli al posto di Matri e forse Soriano per Nocerino, sulla carta siamo piu' forti o no? Poi se mi chiedete se finalmente si rinsavisca, io non ci credo neanche stavolta anche se sotto ci spero, è pur sempre un milanista che gioca per la sua squadra del cuore (pensate voi tifosi a giocare per il Milan quanto dareste in piu' ), e se decide di suicidarsi cacchi suoi, a noi non ci deve riguardare.
> E se sgarra, fuori rosa tipo Cassano peggio per lui... Io non mi aspettavo Ibra, quindi non sono deluso, voi che ci avete sperato fino all'ultimo, capisco la delusione.....



Io però questo discorso "sulla carta siamo più forti" "è un upgrade", non lo sopporto.
Bertolacci > Muntari = upgrade
Bacca > Destro = upgrade
Luiz Adriano > Pazzini = upgarde
Romagnoli > Rami = upgrade
Ely > Bonera = upgrade

e poi ieri seria la Florentia viola ci fa il cu. a strisce come se fossimo il peggior Milan di Inzaghi

Qua servono giocatori forti e utili, la storia dei miglioramenti sulla carta rimane appunto sulla carta


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Io però questo discorso "sulla carta siamo più forti" "è un upgrade", non lo sopporto.
> Bertolacci > Muntari = upgrade
> Bacca > Destro = upgrade
> Luiz Adriano > Pazzini = upgarde
> ...


Come ho detto in un altro topic: se oggi ho 40 di febbre e domani ho 39 sono certamente migliorato, peccato che la febbre l'abbia lo stesso.


----------



## luigi61 (24 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Io però questo discorso "sulla carta siamo più forti" "è un upgrade", non lo sopporto.
> Bertolacci > Muntari = upgrade
> Bacca > Destro = upgrade
> Luiz Adriano > Pazzini = upgarde
> ...



Facile a dirsi ma difficile a farsi: per vincere o lottare per i primi 3 posti:1) Ibra 2)Witsel o Moutinho 3) Soriano
A questo punto con questi innesti benvenuto a Balotelli
Alternativa :1) Ibra è già così secondo me te la giochi


----------



## Kaladin85 (24 Agosto 2015)

Acquisto che pare senza senso logico (ma economicamente pesa solo per metà ingaggio), ma io voglio credere in Mihajlovic e nella sua volontà e capacità di recuperarlo.
Comunque arriva per fare la quarta punta dietro a Bacca, Luiz Adriano e Menez (al netto degli infortuni), rispetto a due anni fa in cui doveva essere la stella della squadra; se fa bene è un'aggiunta a costo zero, se fa male lo si tiene in panca fino a fine stagione senza compromettere nulla.


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Agosto 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Facile a dirsi ma difficile a farsi: per vincere o lottare per i primi 3 posti:1) Ibra 2)Witsel o Moutinho 3) Soriano
> A questo punto con questi innesti benvenuto a Balotelli
> Alternativa :1) Ibra è già così secondo me te la giochi



Ok, ma non era difficile a farsi. Giugno, Luglio, Asgosto. Hanno avuto 3 mesi di tempo per lavorare seriamente, invece si sono resi protagonisti delle solite sceneggiate, di operazioni demenziali e acquisti al limite del grottesco.
E stiamo concludendo in bellezza con le ultime due settimane di mercato passate a Forte dei Marmi a fare i pagliacci con Ferrero e a riprendere un altro attaccante che non serve a nulla e che viene da un anno di quasi inattività.

Non è cambiato praticamente NULLA rispetto all'anno scorso. Il modus operandi è sempre lo stesso, con l'unica differenza che stavolta c'erano quasi 100 milioni da spendere.


----------



## folletto (24 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ok, ma non era difficile a farsi. Giugno, Luglio, Asgosto. Hanno avuto 3 mesi di tempo per lavorare seriamente, invece si sono resi protagonisti delle solite sceneggiate, di operazioni demenziali e acquisti al limite del grottesco.
> E stiamo concludendo in bellezza con le ultime due settimane di mercato passate a Forte dei Marmi a fare i pagliacci con Ferrero e a riprendere un altro attaccante che non serve a nulla e che viene da un anno di quasi inattività.
> 
> Non è cambiato praticamente NULLA rispetto all'anno scorso. Il modus operandi è sempre lo stesso, con l'unica differenza che stavolta c'erano quasi 100 milioni da spendere.



.


----------



## Jack14 (24 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ok, ma non era difficile a farsi. Giugno, Luglio, Asgosto. Hanno avuto 3 mesi di tempo per lavorare seriamente, invece si sono resi protagonisti delle solite sceneggiate, di operazioni demenziali e acquisti al limite del grottesco.
> E stiamo concludendo in bellezza con le ultime due settimane di mercato passate a Forte dei Marmi a fare i pagliacci con Ferrero e a riprendere un altro attaccante che non serve a nulla e che viene da un anno di quasi inattività.
> 
> Non è cambiato praticamente NULLA rispetto all'anno scorso. Il modus operandi è sempre lo stesso, con l'unica differenza che stavolta c'erano quasi 100 milioni da spendere.



esatto. Mercato gestito malissimo. Ma perchè poi lo sceicco dovrebbe darti Ibra gli ultimi giorni di mercato se fino ad oggi non voleva? è palese che Ibra non arriverà (avvalorato dall'acquisto di Balo).

La fiorentina ha dimostrato a noi cosa vuol dire avere una dirigenza seria, acquisti mirati (buoni giocatori senza spese folli) e ci ha rifilato 2 pappine dopo che noi abbiamo spesso 100 M sul mercato. Galliani da licenziare in tronco


----------



## Aron (24 Agosto 2015)

*Corriere della Sera: Berlusconi ha chiesto a Balotelli di tagliarsi la cresta e di guardarsi dall'ira dei tifosi se sprecherà quest'opportunità.*


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Corriere della Sera: Berlusconi ha chiesto a Balotelli di tagliarsi la cresta e di guardarsi dall'ira dei tifosi se sprecherà quest'opportunità.*



Balotelli è un bambino viziato e poco intelligente. Quello che deve guardarsi dall'ira dei tifosi è proprio Berlusca, assieme al suo vassallo in cravatta gialla


----------



## Aragorn (24 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Corriere della Sera: Berlusconi ha chiesto a Balotelli di tagliarsi la cresta e di guardarsi dall'ira dei tifosi se sprecherà quest'opportunità.*



L'ira dei tifosi sarebbe meglio riversarla direttamente sul Bresidente invece che sui giocatori.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (24 Agosto 2015)

*Secondo Sportmediaset, l'affare Balotelli costera' al Milan 3 milioni di euro, visto che il Liverpool ha accettato di pagare meta' dell'ingaggio dell'attaccante. Resta ora da definire il prezzo del diritto di riscatto. Possibili visite mediche gia domani. *


----------



## Jaqen (24 Agosto 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset, l'affare Balotelli costera' al Milan 3 milioni di euro, visto che il Liverpool ha accettato di pagare meta' dell'ingaggio dell'attaccante. Resta ora da definire il prezzo del diritto di riscatto. Possibili visite mediche gia domani. *


Ma si ma è fatta da sabato.


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Agosto 2015)

*Per Gazzetta è affare praticamente fatto, ingaggio a metà, riscatto da definire e visite domani

Balotelli torna al Milan*


----------



## wfiesso (24 Agosto 2015)

oscenità assoluta, sono senza parole


----------



## Black (24 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Corriere della Sera: Berlusconi ha chiesto a Balotelli di tagliarsi la cresta e di guardarsi dall'ira dei tifosi se sprecherà quest'opportunità.*



eh bè certo, il problema è la cresta, non quello che c'è dentro. Che abbiano pensato a Balotelli come caprio espiatorio per distogliere l'attenzione dallo schifo di squadra che abbiamo?


----------

